# Tomato Salad-rec.ideas



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2006)

_With tomatoes peaking now and just bursting with sweetness and juice, we have been using them every day. Sometimes at breakfast and lunch but mostly at supper time. I plan to make them this way for tonight:_
_Slice up 4-6 large tomatoes, mince 4 cloves of garlic and about 3-4 tab. of fresh Italian parsley. Place the tomato slices on a platter or large plate and sprinkle the parsley, garlic over them. Don't put them in the refrigerator.Drissle the whole thing with your best evoo and slat and pepper, let sit at least 10 minutes, but not longer than an hour to mingle the flavors._
_You can if you like scatter 1/2-c. of a grated hard cheese, like dry-jack or parmesan over the tomatoes after the evoo has been put on them. or use fresh mozzarella and basil,put down a tomato, then a slice of mozzarella, then, dress with evoo and sprinkle the top with the basil that you've cut into thin strips._
_or:for my friends the anchovy lovers  soak 6-8 anchovies in 2 tab. of vinegar about 20 min. Slice a small red onion in rings, and place onion rings on tomato slices, add some minced parsley and oregano and add to your evoo, cut the anchovies in half the long way making two strips, now cube some feta and scatter it over the tomatoes and onion rings, add a 1/2 c. of your favorite black olives to this, drape the anchovies accross the top then add the evoo and some salt and pepper..._
_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 16, 2006)

Simply gorgeous! Your tomato ideas read like a top-notch menu, Kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2006)

_Thanks Piccolina,_
_I adore tomatoes and hate not having them during the winter. I can tolerate the little grape tomatoes for salads then, but come summer, I make tomato salads several times a day if even for just me _
_kadesma_


----------



## callie (Aug 16, 2006)

I LOVE tomatoes, too!!  Can't get enough of 'em in the summer time.  Breakfast, lunch and supper  Thanks, kades, for the ideas!  Can't go wrong with fresh mozz and basil.


----------



## Lynan (Aug 16, 2006)

Kadesma, those sure are some yummy sounding things to do with a glut of tomato's! I adore them and have been know to drive a considerable distance just to get a kilo or so of a certain variety. I guess the lesson here is to grow my own, used to, but its finding time.   

A favourite way to use tomato's is with Pitta Bread Salad ( Fattoush) Does not use many, but the ripeness and flavour of the toms are paramount to this tasting superb. 

*For the Salad*

2 Regular size Pitta Breads
6inch piece of unpeeled Cucumber ( I prefer Lebanese) cut into 1/2 " cubes
2 Large Tomato's skinned and cut into 1/2 " cubes
4 Spring Onions ( Scallions) thinly sliced and use the green part also
6 Tbsps Roughly Chopped Italian Parsley
2 Heaped Tbsps freshly chopped Mint
1 Medium size Cos Lettuce cut into 1/2 " strips
1 Medium size Red Onion finely chopped
1 Capsicum deseeded and chopped small ( you choose colour)

*The Dressing*

150 mls Olive Oil, whatever grade you prefer
Salt and Fresh Ground Pepper to taste
4 Tbsps Lemon Juice
Zest of 1 Lemon

Combine the vegetables and herbs in a large salad bowl and toss together lightly. In another small bowl, mix the dressing ingredients and whisk well. Season well also. Spoon over salad and toss again.
Toast the pitta bread under a very hot grill until it is really crisp. Cut into small squares, scatter over salad and toss once more. Adjust seasoning if required and serve right away. 

Another favourite ( and I am SO envying you having a hot summer right now!!) is roasted Roma's with a hint of sugar, salt and pepper, fresh thyme with EVOO drizzled over. Baked until edges char at 170 degrees, around 1 1/2 hours. I know roasted Toms are well known but using Roma's is a bit special.
Then there are roasted capsicum 1/2's ( not green) with 2 or 3 skinned tomato quarters inside them, an anchovy fillet or two, a scattering of garlic, a dust of fresh ground pepper and a  good drizzle of EVOO. Shallow roasting pan ( as for previous way to roast toms) 180 deg for around an hour. Just make sure they are on a high shelf. Serve warm or room temp with a scatter of fresh torn basil leaves and heaps of bread to mop up the juice. 

 And I want some now!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2006)

Lynan said:
			
		

> Kadesma, those sure are some yummy sounding things to do with a glut of tomato's! I adore them and have been know to drive a considerable distance just to get a kilo or so of a certain variety. I guess the lesson here is to grow my own, used to, but its finding time.
> 
> A favourite way to use tomato's is with Pitta Bread Salad ( Fattoush) Does not use many, but the ripeness and flavour of the toms are paramount to this tasting superb.
> 
> ...


Lynan, ME too!!!
wow, you got me down pat Love the tomato salad with the toasted pita on it..Will be doing that soon, maybe tomorrow  
I did a tray of the roma tomatoes about 2 months ago and they didn't last long. The roma's developed a sweetness that I don't find in other roasted tomatoes. My DH, loved them on sandwiches, but would go eat several before bed each night..He's been asking me when I plan to make some more 
I really like the peppers with tomato and anchovie idea..Ilove each one, but pairing them this way never occured to me...Thank you...

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2006)

callie said:
			
		

> I LOVE tomatoes, too!! Can't get enough of 'em in the summer time. Breakfast, lunch and supper  Thanks, kades, for the ideas! Can't go wrong with fresh mozz and basil.


Hi Callie, glad you like the ideas..I had wedged tomatoes with breakfast this morning..I love eggs, bacon and fried potatoes and tomatoe wedges..Yummy  Dinner I was alone so I just topped several slices of fresh Italian bread with tomatoe slices, thin slied onion ring and sprinkled on slat and pepper and evoo..It was perfect with ice tea. I'm tired tonight the kids kept me busy, and little Carson whom I love dearly was a devil child today. he is cutting upper molars and he wants to press his two front teeth into my hand, my knee, my cheek, if he isn't doing that he bites and boy he has me black and blue...It makes me want to cry, but I have been making him sit in a chair for a minute or so each time, but boy can he give ya the big tears  It just turns me into mush!! Phooey, hopefully, he will grow out of it or I might be forced to pull his teeth  J/K  Back on topic...I think the mozz, tomato and basil combo is my favorite of all..I do like to add some avocado to that though..we all love that..

kadesma


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 17, 2006)

Summer-ripe tomatoes are wonderful. 
Try this silly little "antipasto" for a starter: 
(this will serve 4 people)...
2 smallish bell peppers, red or yellow, cut in half, deseeded but NOT de-stalked!
8 anchovies
4 black olives, pitted and halved
2 fresh, ripe, red,juicy tomatoes, diced and salted
2 tsps freshly chopped basil 
1/2 tsp tiny capers per person
EVOO
Freshly ground black pepper

Set the grill (Broiler?) to maximum and leave for 5-10 minutes. Mix the tomatoes with the chopped basil .
Into the middle of each pepper half place the anchovies. Top with 1 black olive, halved, then add 1/4 of the tomato mixture. Top with 1/2 tsp capers, and freshly ground black pepper. Do all the pepper halves this way, then drizzle generously with EVOO. 

Place in the oven  (under the grill) for about 5-10 minutes, until the edges of the pepper are charred. 
Serve.


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, a whole family of tomato lovers!  Thanks for the great hints, would like to try the tomato platter tonight as we're supposed to have a ton of rain   and I've got tomatoes waiting.  
Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Sep 1, 2006)

Okay, didn't wait for tonight, had it for lunch.   Absolutely delicious and fresh tasting.
Two things I would never have thought of: "let flavors mingle" and "tomatoes for breakfast".
Thanks Kadesma,
Lisa


----------



## kadesma (Sep 1, 2006)

Aunt Lisa's Kitchen said:
			
		

> Okay, didn't wait for tonight, had it for lunch. Absolutely delicious and fresh tasting.
> Two things I would never have thought of: "let flavors mingle" and "tomatoes for breakfast".
> Thanks Kadesma,
> Lisa


You're very welcome Lisa My dad got me to eat tomatoes for breakfast and since I'm lazy I get my tomatoes ready and dressed ahead of time and found out they tasted better..So glad you enjoyed the recipe.
kadesma


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Sep 1, 2006)

Lazyness has it's virtues!   PS.  Had the tomatoes for dinner too!  
Lisa


----------



## kadesma (Sep 1, 2006)

Aunt Lisa's Kitchen said:
			
		

> Lazyness has it's virtues! PS. Had the tomatoes for dinner too!
> Lisa


All right, you're a girl after my own heart  I could eat tomatoes twice a day or more...I just had some toast toppped with some sliced tomato for dinner..It tasted so good...I just might have one more 

kadesma


----------



## Aunt Lisa's Kitchen (Sep 2, 2006)

I believe that would make us Tomato Twins.    ha!
-Lisa


----------



## kadesma (Sep 2, 2006)

Aunt Lisa's Kitchen said:
			
		

> I believe that would make us Tomato Twins.  ha!
> -Lisa


 The tomato twins it is then!

kadesma


----------

